# Woodstock 40th Anniversary



## jpk (Feb 22, 2007)

I hope I'm in the right section for this?
I was given two different Woodstock sets for Fathers' Day. The Blu-ray and a DVD with a tambourine. I'm inclined to keep the BD and exchange the other for ? maybe the Hendrix Woodstock BD?
Looking around there are too many exclusive Woodstock sets, Target, Walmart, etc.
Has anyone figured out if there is really a difference? Or is this just marketing?
Is any set preferred over the others?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Joe... 

It seems like there are a lot of people trying to capitalize on the anniversary. Either way... I have not read good things about any of the copies.

Here is some info on one set, along with some not so good reviews. I am not sure I would waste my money.


----------



## jpk (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Sonnie,
I did look on HTS and saw a bunch of for sale ads, but must not have scrolled down for the reviews. Those are linked from Amazon though and not necessarily HTS members?
A very wide range of opinions! 
Thanks for the link.
Joe


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes... those are all Amazon reviews. You might even find more on Amazon.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I've got the 40th Anniversary BD version. Haven't watched it yet.

Packaging is cool. Like the patch and the reproduction tickets for all three days.

I last watched the movie in 1997 when it first came out on DVD. Was using a Toshiba second generation DVD player and a Toshiba 32" TV. For some reason it looks a lot better on my 50" Plasma through the Oppo Blu-ray player:sarcastic:.


----------



## jpk (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Ron,
I started watching the movie. Nice how the OPPO remembers where you left off! A lot of documentary stuff before getting to the music. The only time I saw it was early seventies in the theater! I’m enjoying this, brings back memories. I’ll let you know more when I finish.
I’m going to have to dig out my MOFI CDS , IIRC they were the best mix/edit of Woodstock.
Joe


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Not much you can do with 16 mm film so from a video standpoint it is not much different than the DVD. The extra disc with unreleased material was nice. Not terrific. Some of the songs were tedious...solos were too long, going nowhere.


----------



## jpk (Feb 22, 2007)

Ah yes, the glory days of solos, Alvin Lee did go on a bit! I was hoping/expecting a little better sound w/TrueHD until I read Eddie Kramer’s interview in S &V. SQ wasn’t bad though all in all. My copy was a gift and overall enjoyable, a trip down memory lane in some ways. How styles, attitudes and life has changed in a short 40 years!

Joe


----------

